# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Đến Playboy rinh ngay thẻ Kim cương sale off

## nguyetnt

Playboy, hãng thời trang được săn đón tại hơn 150 quốc gia đang khiến các “xì ta” sục sôi khi tuyên bố tặng hàng loạt thẻ Kim cương giảm giá 20% trong chương trình ưu đãi đãi đặc biệt, mang tên “Playboy – Come & Get Diamond Card”.

Sau khi trình làng hàng loạt thiết kế độc đáo trong BST Xuân - Hè 2012, Playboy lại khiến giới săn thời trang sục sôi khi tuyên bố chương trình khuyến mãi mang tên “Playboy – Come & Get Diamond Card”.


Diễn ra từ ngày 15/04/2012 đến hết ngày 06/05/2012, chương trình sẽ mang đến cho khách hàng thẻ VIP giảm giá 20% thời hạn 02 tháng, cho giá trị hóa đơn 5.000.000VNĐ trở lên. 



Đây được coi là chiến dịch mạnh tay hơn nữa của Playboy để chiều lòng giới trẻ Việt. Come & Get Diamond Card cũng là dịp đặc biệt để các fashionista có dịp trở thành những khách hàng thân thiết, có cơ hội nhận được những ưu đãi đặc biệt của hãng thời trang danh tiếng này.



Ngoài việc tuyên bố “Come & Get Diamond Card”, đại diện của Playboy tại Việt Nam cũng bật mí về các thiết kế tiếp theo sẽ góp mặt trong BST Xuân - Hè 2012 mới nhất của hãng. Đây là những sản phẩm hứa hẹn sẽ tạo nên sự phá cách mới, khi mang nét thời thượng, sành điệu của Châu Âu, Châu Mỹ kết hợp với vẻ đẹp huyền bí đặc biệt của Á Đông, cùng với sự sáng tạo trên nền thiên nhiên miền nhiệt đới. Với danh tiếng được khẳng định trên toàn thế giới, chắc chắn những thiết kế này của Playboy sẽ chinh phục bất cứ ai một lần đến showroom của hãng tại 26 Lê Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.



Bên cạnh đó, hiện tại thời trang Playboy cũng đang gây sốt trong cộng đồng mạng với sự lan tỏa mạnh mẽ của trang mạng xã hội facebook Playboy Vietnam | Facebook. Luôn cập nhật những thông tin cực hot của Playboy, giới thiệu các thiết kế mới nhất của hãng, trang facebook của Playboy Việt Nam còn triển khai nhiều chương trình rất hấp dẫn. Đặc biệt, Playboy mới vừa phát động cuộc thi ảnh Show Us Your Style trên trang facebook của hãng. Nếu bạn muốn khẳng định bản thân, thể hiện cá tính qua chính trang phục của mình, hãy tham gia ngay bạn nhé để có cơ hội rinh về những phần quà giá trị từ Playboy!


Stylist: Pan Crz
Model: Chi Pu & Bê Trần
Make up & Hair: Trung tâm đào tạo trang điểm Easter Lily

Playboy Store
26 Lê Thái Tổ, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.39 38 22 66
Playboy Vietnam | Facebook

----------


## lunas2

nhìn cá tính....

----------


## dung89

Chưa vào cửa hàng nào của playboy cả

----------

